# 2004 Arctic Cat F5 / Like New F/s



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

pm me for more details and pic

thanks


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

$4,000 for the F5: with many extras....(it is a sno pro)


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

$3900.00 with all the goodies..low miles: 2004 w/ 1000 miles / like new

cover
handle bar extention iso vibe
rumble pack (still have stock can)
6in dulleys put on end of season last year
shocks just refilled
studded
sno pro pgk
prepped by dealer and ready to ride

734-439-5687..set up appt to see / call w questions  

mike day


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

they both have full tanks of gas :lol:


----------

